# Student visa refused



## azimiiuc (Feb 9, 2009)

Dear Expert,
I am from Bangladesh and have been refused UK Visa Tier-4 for 245ZV. So I need your Advice that can I put administrative review on it or not? The exact refusal notice is as follows:

ECO Comment:
In view of the fact that you have claimed 10 points for funds under Appendix C of the immigration Rules, but the bank statement and covering letter you have provided from Islami Bank are dated 29/12/2009.These are more than one month prior to your date of application of 31/01/2010 as required by the Tier 4 Plolicy Guidance and do not qualify for points. I am therefore not satisfied that you have achieved 10 points under paragraphs 10 to 13 of Appendix C and meet the requirements to be granted entry clearance under Tier 4 (General) Student. I therefore refuse your application under paragraph 245ZV(c) of the immigration Rules.

Can you tell me what my best action to take?
Should I go for AR or not!?
What are success ratio in this case?
Or I should go for re-applying?!
Can you let me know where the decision of administrative review is sent either on the postal address or in my email Or both?
Can I apply for AR with my new bank Statement?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

provide latest bank statement ??


----------

